# Non-petroleum Charcoal Starter Fluid



## Bitser (Aug 16, 2021)

Just noticed this at WalMart:  a non-petroleum starter fluid for charcoal.  Made from alcohol and vegetable oil.






We have a couple charcoal starter chimneys, but I usually put in a squirt of starter fluid to get things going, rather than trying to stuff more wads of paper underneath when it doesn't start (often).


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 16, 2021)

I have a charcoal chimney similar to yours and never need fluid. I just stuff newspaper into the bottom and light it with a butane lighter (the long handled ones).


----------



## karadekoolaid (Aug 16, 2021)

Never use petroleum-based starters for the BBQ. We soak some kitchen towel in cooking oil (used, if possible), then surround it with more paper and some charcoal. Usually gets going fast, and the advantage is no "petrol" flavour to the food.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 16, 2021)

We have used some starter blocks that seem to be made of sawdust and tree sap. They work well. When I was a girl sprout, we used empty milk cartons, because they used to be coated in wax, rather than plastic.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Aug 16, 2021)

For my Webber Kettle, I lay down pages of crumpled newspaper, then pour used cooking oil over them,, leaving some uncoated paper near the bottom vent holes.  I place the charcoal grate on top, with whatever charcoal pattern I need, ignite the paper from the bottom vent holes ,put the cooking rate on top, go into the house and prepare the food for the grill. The cooking oil soaked paper burns hot, and long enough to fully start the charcoal, with no petroleum flavor.   By the the the food is prepped, the coals are as hot as they are going to get.  The charcoal is ignited much more quickly than with a chimney starter. 
 Time to start cooking.

Seeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 16, 2021)

I use newspapers soaked with vegetable oil or vodka in my chimney


----------



## Roll_Bones (Aug 19, 2021)

Chimney starter every time.  Paper in the bottom coals on top.  Lights in minutes. (A little breeze is good).
Lump charcoal lights twice as fast in a chimney starter.
I use a little used oil as well.  But now I have the Weber chimney and you need nothing but paper and a lighter.


----------

